
Why Are All the Holograms in the Star Wars Universe So Crappy? - ohjeez
http://jalopnik.com/why-are-all-the-holograms-in-the-star-wars-universe-so-1753266107
======
DrScump
All of the situations where holograms are used are practical situations, not
art.

For example, you don't care about the screen quality on an ATM or purchase
kiosk as long as it is readable.

Given that this is a world where such technology is just everyday tools, I
thought having them artistically imperfect made them _more_ realistic.

------
JoeAltmaier
The Star Wars schtick was a universe of high technology, barely held together
with baling wire and string. Only the Empire autocracy had the money for new
stuff.

~~~
amyjess
That made sense for the original trilogy, but not for the prequels, which were
generally presented as taking place in prosperous times.

It's rather jarring to see how advanced Coruscant is and then take a look at
the SD monochromatic holograms.

